# I found a red circle on my dogs belly last night, hadn't noticed it before



## archiesmom (Sep 21, 2011)

What could this be?


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

That looks like ringworm. I would get your dog to a vet since ringworm is very contagious to humans and other animals


----------



## archiesmom (Sep 21, 2011)

That's what I was afraid of, last night it was solid red, this morning it is white in the middle


----------



## runner (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't rule out lyme, at least that's what it looks on humans.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Is he acting normal otherwise? Doesn't Lyme disease cause secondary symptoms?


----------

